# Oak & Hickory Baby Crib



## sawduststeve (Jan 11, 2009)

Here is the crib that I built for our new grand child.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

WOW!! That is super Nice!!


----------



## davidpai67 (Feb 24, 2015)

Beautiful. I want build one also. It appears that top front facing portion is hinged; how's it latch/lock in place?


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Nice get one or three of these, http://www.amazon.com/KidKusion-270...TF8&qid=1424820422&sr=1-1&keywords=gummy+rail 
My latest grandson has beaver in his blood but not from my side of the family,


----------



## dnorris1369 (Jun 16, 2014)

That is gorgeous great job!!!!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Nice work.


----------



## davidbard (Dec 30, 2012)

great looking crib


----------



## sawduststeve (Jan 11, 2009)

It is going to have some sliding brass bolts that I bought online but I have not attached them yet as I am still putting the finish on. Tried spraying some miniwax waterborne poly with poor results. Anyone have any experience spraying water finish. I switched to laquer and it goes on flawlessly. But the smell just say don't come in my shop without a respirator on! :no::no:
Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Looks great!


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Very nice!!


----------

